# Cleaning tank with washing up liquid



## NicoleW

So I'm cleaning out my fish tank as it's been used to house terrapins. 

I won't be adding fish for a week - two weeks

What can I use to give it a good old scrubbing out? Someone suggested washing up liquid but I'm not sure?


----------



## MelissaHersch

Washing up liquid is a bad idea, it's too scented and some of the chemicals could potentially be harmful to fish. Silicone seals in aquariums are like sponges - they can absorb chemicals and leach them back into the aquarium. 

Use a very weak solution of bleach and water, or a saline solution.


----------



## NicoleW

Thanking you for your reply.

I used a 10% bleach solution, as I also washed the gravel in this to help get rid of some of the algae.

The water was really green and now it's like this! Can't believe I'm so excited about getting some fish lol. Must be mad.


----------



## Guest

Looks good!


----------



## NicoleW

I can't stop staring at it.

Just a quick one, the rock and gravel still have some algae on it from the terrapins, would this be okay for the fish?

Also it wouldn't really affect the type of fish I could have by having a higher tank instead of a longer tank if that makes sense?


----------



## Quinzell

Fish are great so its good that you're getting excited  Do you know what you are going to get yet?


----------



## NicoleW

Going to start off with tetras, love them ones.

I'd like a couple of shrimp, a black guppy, rosy barbs, been looking at the Chinese Zebra Sucker, they look pretty 
some minnows, wondering about a redtail black shark, I like Dalmation Mollies as well or the black ones, Gourami as well 

Going to start with tetras I think. I love the look of Silver Halfbeaks as well


----------



## loops25

Looks good 

Have you cycled the filter ready for the fish?

Loops


----------



## NicoleW

Just set it up today, got my water in, chlorine stuff, filter is up and running, heater is running. THINK I might use Zebra Danios to cycle it.

Going to ring up my local aquatic store to see if they will test my water for free  

I went into Pets at Home to ask about it and they said "For tropical fish you don't need to cycle your water just let it sit for three days, then add fish, 2 or 3 at a time then wait a week before add new fish. Always start with top swimmers, then middle then bottom feeders last"


----------



## NicoleW

Ooh thought you meant cycle the water  and wondering what fish I'd put in first lol.


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> Just a quick one, the rock and gravel still have some algae on it from the terrapins, would this be okay for the fish?
> 
> Also it wouldn't really affect the type of fish I could have by having a higher tank instead of a longer tank if that makes sense?


Don't worry about the algae, a small amount growing on the rocks and/or glass is perfectly normal and it's a food source for many herbivorous species. It's not too difficult to keep most species of algae under control, as long as you stick to a few basic guidelines:

1) Keep nutrients such as nitrate and phosphate to a minimum. However, nutrients aren't a problem in a well-planted aquarium as fast-growing stem plants out-compete 'nuisance' algae for these vital nutrients.

2) Don't overfeed - I find a single feed every day to be perfectly adequate.

3) Check the nitrate/phosphate levels of your tapwater.

4) Keep on top of regular maintenance.

Fish can't really differentiate a deep tank from a shallower one. Obviously, large fish and those that require plenty of floor area need a tank that's longer and wider than tall - I wouldn't worry about the height of the tank if you're only planning on stocking smaller community species.


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> Just set it up today, got my water in, chlorine stuff, filter is up and running, heater is running. THINK I might use Zebra Danios to cycle it.
> 
> Going to ring up my local aquatic store to see if they will test my water for free
> 
> I went into Pets at Home to ask about it and they said "For tropical fish you don't need to cycle your water just let it sit for three days, then add fish, 2 or 3 at a time then wait a week before add new fish. Always start with top swimmers, then middle then bottom feeders last"


I wouldn't recommend cycling with fish, even hardy species such as Zebra Danios can succumb to the toxic effects of ammonia and nitrite and to be honest, this method of cycling is extremely old fashioned.

Use fishless cycling instead. A different source of ammonia is implemented, such as bottled household ammonia. There is a formula for calculating how much bottled ammonia you should add to kick-start the cycling process.

Supposing I had a 100 litre tank, and I wanted an ammonia level of 4ppm (parts per million) using bottled household ammonia at a concentration of 9.5% to start the cycle. I would calculate the volume of ammonia to dose using this formula:

*Desired tank ammonia concentration / (Ammonia concentration % (printed on the bottle) x 10 / tank volume in litres) = Amount of household ammonia to add in ml.*

In this case:

4 ppm / (9.5% x 10 / 100) = 4.21 ml.

We can simply round this down to 4 ml. It's best to dose such a small amount using a plastic syringe with a graduated scale.

By using a liquid test kit, you can monitor the cycling process and keep track of its progress. Once the ammonia and nitrite levels read 0ppm (or 0 mg/l.) you can start to slowly introduce fish. Don't stock the tank too fast, as the filter needs time to adjust to the increasing biological load placed on it by the fish.


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> I went into Pets at Home to ask about it and they said "For tropical fish you don't need to cycle your water just let it sit for three days, then add fish, 2 or 3 at a time then wait a week before add new fish. Always start with top swimmers, then middle then bottom feeders last"


Ignore this load of crap, god knows who trains the staff in [email protected] stores or where they source their information. Leaving a tank for just three days is asking for nothing but trouble and dead fish.

The psychology behind it is simple, the [email protected] staff sell you off with bad advice, and a few days later you come back to ask for advice. The staff then proceed to sell you something that you don't need to 'rectify' the problem that could easily have been avoided without spending anything and by seeking _real _advice in the first place from _experienced_ fishkeepers.

There's also no reason (scientific or otherwise) why you should stock fish in a particular order relating to the area of the tank in which they occupy.


----------



## lil muppet

NicoleW said:


> Just set it up today, got my water in, chlorine stuff, filter is up and running, heater is running. THINK I might use Zebra Danios to cycle it.
> 
> Going to ring up my local aquatic store to see if they will test my water for free
> 
> I went into Pets at Home to ask about it and they said "For tropical fish you don't need to cycle your water just let it sit for three days, then add fish, 2 or 3 at a time then wait a week before add new fish. Always start with top swimmers, then middle then bottom feeders last"


please ignore pets at home and never go back there again!

half beaks are jumpers so you might have a problem with the open top! also redtails are aggressive and territoral so its probs not the best idea in that size tank 

Fishkeeping - Fishless Tank Cycling and Avoiding New Tank Syndrome - General Guides - Articles read this! fishless cycling is sooo much better as it redues unessercery (sp) stress on fish!


----------



## NicoleW

The bloke said that I need to wait for all the bacteria and things to filter around the tank so the bottom feeders have to go in last to ensure there is food for them to survive or whatever.

I smiled, noded because I'm polite, then I promptly went to an aquatic shop a bit further away to get some real advice.

I'll try the fishless cycle thank you, might go get some household amonia tomorrow and a testing kit


----------



## NicoleW

I just assumed redtail should be okay if it's the only ''shark'' in the tank.

DANG IT! Ah well, halfbeaks will go into my next aquarium for my next birthday. Hoping to get a bigger house with a spare bedroom that I can put a lot of aquariums in, thinking Saltwater next year ... Uh oh.. I can see where this is leading me...

Also, my daughter fits in it!


----------



## NicoleW

Ha I was talking about salted bacon when I typed that, and I meant Marine Fish not saltwater fish


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> Going to start off with tetras, love them ones.
> 
> I'd like a couple of shrimp, a black guppy, rosy barbs, been looking at the Chinese Zebra Sucker, they look pretty
> some minnows, wondering about a redtail black shark, I like Dalmation Mollies as well or the black ones, Gourami as well
> 
> Going to start with tetras I think. I love the look of Silver Halfbeaks as well


Just a few things I need to point out:

1) 'Chinese Zebra Suckers' (_Pseudogastromyzon fasciatus_) are in fact Balitoridae Loaches. These have rather specific requirements and shouldn't be kept in community aquariums. They have very high demands for dissolved oxygen and they require cool, fast-flowing water to replicate the mountain streams from which they originate. Avoid these.

2) Guppies - not as hardy as they used to be, exercise particular caution when buying them as many come diseased or badly deformed due to genetic defects as a result of overbreeding or inbreeding within aquatic store tanks.

3) Minnows - the most common species of 'Minnow' is the White Cloud Mountain Minnow (_Tanichthys albonubes_). These aren't exactly tropical fish, they thrive in cooler, more temperate conditions.

4) Red Tail Black Sharks (_Epalzeorhynchos bicolor_) - these grow a bit big for a tank of this size (15cm/6") and aren't really ideal candidates for a community tank due to their territorial behaviour. These are best kept in larger aquariums with fish of a similar temperament.

5) Mollies - Prefer brackish conditions.

If you choose to stock a species of Gourami, the most suitable small species is the Honey Gourami (_Trichogaster chuna_). Avoid Dwarf Gouramis (_Colisa lalia_) as these are prone to bacterial infections and a species-specific condition called Dwarf Gourami Iridovirus (DGIV).

The Halfbeak family is fairly broad and includes species from several genera. Some require brackish conditions, others saltwater and some prefer soft, freshwater conditions with a lower pH. They are more suited to specialists so I'd give these a miss for a while.


----------



## lil muppet

lol you could use her to cycle the tank! marine is a whole different thing but does not have to be complicated. just need to keep on top of your water!


----------



## NicoleW

Chillinator said:


> Just a few things I need to point out:
> 
> 1) 'Chinese Zebra Suckers' (_Pseudogastromyzon fasciatus_) are in fact Balitoridae Loaches. These have rather specific requirements and shouldn't be kept in community aquariums. They have very high demands for dissolved oxygen and they require cool, fast-flowing water to replicate the mountain streams from which they originate. Avoid these.
> 
> 2) Guppies - not as hardy as they used to be, exercise particular caution when buying them as many come diseased or badly deformed due to genetic defects as a result of overbreeding or inbreeding within aquatic store tanks.
> 
> 3) Minnows - the most common species of 'Minnow' is the White Cloud Mountain Minnow (_Tanichthys albonubes_). These aren't exactly tropical fish, they thrive in cooler, more temperate conditions.
> 
> 4) Red Tail Black Sharks (_Epalzeorhynchos bicolor_) - these grow a bit big for a tank of this size (15cm/6") and aren't really ideal candidates for a community tank due to their territorial behaviour. These are best kept in larger aquariums with fish of a similar temperament.
> 
> 5) Mollies - Prefer brackish conditions.
> 
> If you choose to stock a species of Gourami, the most suitable small species is the Honey Gourami (_Trichogaster chuna_). Avoid Dwarf Gouramis (_Colisa lalia_) as these are prone to bacterial infections and a species-specific condition called Dwarf Gourami Iridovirus (DGIV).
> 
> The Halfbeak family is fairly broad and includes species from several genera. Some require brackish conditions, others saltwater and some prefer soft, freshwater conditions with a lower pH. They are more suited to specialists so I'd give these a miss for a while.


My God, wouldn't think I've been doing my research for months eh? Might as well have been looking at www.whatNOTtoputinyourfishtank.com

What kind of fish would you reccomend for my lovely tank?


----------



## lil muppet

depends what you want from the tank! do you want peacefull? a pretty picture? or busy? or natural?


----------



## NicoleW

I would like... Pretty ones, but not ones that don't do anything all day and not very fun to watch.


----------



## loops25

NicoleW said:


> Just set it up today, got my water in, chlorine stuff, filter is up and running, heater is running. THINK I might use Zebra Danios to cycle it.
> 
> Going to ring up my local aquatic store to see if they will test my water for free
> 
> I went into Pets at Home to ask about it and they said "For tropical fish you don't need to cycle your water just let it sit for three days, then add fish, 2 or 3 at a time then wait a week before add new fish. Always start with top swimmers, then middle then bottom feeders last"


It took 7 weeks to cycle our tank. The only way to speed this up is to have some donate someone of their mature media out of there filter, cut some of the sponge out.

It is something that has to be done, you want happy healthy fish 

This is our tank, its lovely setting one up but don't rush it, buy yourself a liquid testing kit, don't bother with the strips


----------



## loops25

Oh and never take advice from pet shops regarding fish. Research it all yourself, believe me they just want to sell you lots of stuff you do not need. 

Once cycled add fish and change 25% of the water weekly, the fishes will love you. We feed every other day.


----------



## NicoleW

That is so pretty, and VERY clean! and I love that big plant you have there. Is it a real one?


I'm excited about getting fish, BUT I'm really enjoying setting it up and making sure everything is right.


I told my partners sons I was getting a fish tank.. So their mum got them a kids goldfish tank from pets at home, one goldfish died in a week and the cat got the other one


----------



## MelissaHersch

NicoleW said:


> That is so pretty, and VERY clean! and I love that big plant you have there. Is it a real one?


It's a Java Fern (_Microsorum pteropus_), it's easy to keep but it grows slowly and needs to be fixed to hard decor. 

Or, you could take the shortcut and buy a fully-grown plant!


----------



## loops25

Thank you 

Yes all real plants, the big one is called a java fern. 

The reason is looks so clean is because it is cycles correctly and water changed weekly. 

I have been to 10 fish shops round here and they all talk a load of **** 

x


----------



## NicoleW

Fully grown plant for me lol! I might be patient but not that patient.

EDIT: Also love the sand in your tank as opposed to gravel


----------



## loops25

Just get playsand from Argos or Toys r us, and rinse rinse and rinse, its worth it in the end


----------



## NicoleW

Just had my water tested by an aquarian centre, they said it was perfect!


----------



## loops25

NicoleW said:


> Just had my water tested by an aquarian centre, they said it was perfect!


It will be perfect as there are no fish in there yet creating ammonia with their poo and wee.

You must cycle your tank to allow your filter to mature to cope with this ammonia/fish waste.

Please please read this........Tropical Fish Centre - The Nitrogen Cycle

Fishless Cycling - Tropical Fish Forums

You really need to read up on this, you have taken your water to be tested at the store and honestly they know nothing. The tanks in the shops have been cycled believe me.

If you really want to keep fish you must read up on this as it is not fair, ammonia to fish burns them and kills them. If you go out now and buy fish you will kill them.

I am sorry I sound so serious but it really is unfair. Just like you want the best for your dog, same goes for the little fishes 

Loops xx


----------



## loops25

Get yourself registered with fishforums.net. 

They are a great site and will help with cycling, stocking and everything.


----------



## NicoleW

I'm not getting any fish for at least 5-6 weeks, maybe more. 


Picked up some household ammonia as well today when I got my plants. Didn't fancy buying a water kit there so just looking online for a good one. 

Will put a little ammonia in and test it over the coming weeks, I also want to add another couple more plants, a background and I'm switching to sand instead of gravel. Actually switching the gravel tomorrow then i can add the stuff to cycle it. 

Trust me when I say I won't be getting any fish until everything is ready properly


----------



## loops25

NicoleW said:


> I'm not getting any fish for at least 5-6 weeks, maybe more.
> 
> Picked up some household ammonia as well today when I got my plants. Didn't fancy buying a water kit there so just looking online for a good one.
> 
> Will put a little ammonia in and test it over the coming weeks, I also want to add another couple more plants, a background and I'm switching to sand instead of gravel. Actually switching the gravel tomorrow then i can add the stuff to cycle it.
> 
> Trust me when I say I won't be getting any fish until everything is ready properly


Good for your hun, your fish will look amazing 

The test kit you want it API test kit like this API Freshwater Master test kit . | eBay

With the Ammonia, if you shake it and it froths up then it is no good, we got ours from Homebase, whatever you do don't sniff it like my OH did

If you join with that fishforum they will guide you with how much you have to add etcc..

Best of luck hun


----------



## Chad Kevin

After reading your post i have a better understanding about this.Your post have the information that is help full and very informative. 

Thanks


----------

